# Smoked Horse Mussels



## strikerns (Sep 4, 2015)

So I got to go mussel picking the other day. A friend showed me this spot that you can get Horse mussels at low tide. After an hour of picking I got 25 gallons of mussels. After 8 hours of steaming them I got 20 lbs of mussel meat. That's not counting what we were eating while cleaning them, lol. I arranged the mussels in trays and sprinkled a little garlic salt on them. Smoked them with apple chips for about 6 hours bringing the temperature up to 165. After cooling them in the fridge overnight I ended up with 9lbs of mussel meat. I then packed them in containers and covered with canola and soya oil. They taste and smell great but the only small issue I have is the amount of pearls the mussels have in them. I must have taken 100 pearls out of them but still I seem to find more.













20150828_134642.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150830_210930.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150830_212210.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150901_045349.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150828_134611.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150828_134557.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


















20150830_212140.jpg



__ strikerns
__ Sep 4, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2015)

SNS, those mussels look incredible, nice smoke !!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2015)

Looks tasty! Nice smoke! When I lived on the coast here we had mussels right out my backdoor! Only aloud a five gallon bucket though. This year we've been under a shellfish advisory and can't pick do to the dioxides. Maybe next year!


----------



## driedstick (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice score 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## strikerns (Sep 8, 2015)

We are only allowed 300 per day per person. We gathered 600 on that outing. They are just huge mussels. Thanks for all the great feedback.


----------



## msuiceman (Oct 1, 2015)

holy moses that's a lot of mussels. I love smoked mussels, I'm insanely jealous. cheers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2015)

Those look Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I love Clams & Oysters, but I'm afraid to try Mussels, ever since My Son got violently sick "Twice" from Mussels. I figure if I got as sick as he did it would definitely Kill me.

They still look Great !!

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow, I did not realize there were mussels that large, they look delicious.


----------

